
Why Google Employees Are Donating to Warren and Sanders - dhconnelly
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/7/30/20694619/google-employees-warren-sanders-presidential-election-donations-break-up-tech
======
ShadowFaxSam
Refreshing article in terms of talking points within the upcoming American
election. Nice to see a break from the typical focus of the campaigns.

